
A $6 Linux computer you might be able to write code for - jrepinc
https://hackaday.com/2018/11/12/new-part-day-a-6-linux-computer-you-might-be-able-to-write-code-for/
======
detaro
duplicate (this article even links to that discussion):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18425643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18425643)

------
yifanlu
A Raspberry Pi Zero is $5, runs ARM, has tonnes of community support, and is
available to ship outside of china. If you look at taobao/aliexpress/ebay,
there are also hundreds of RPI clones and ARM development boards and even FPGA
boards < $10. What makes this interesting?

~~~
lowtolerance
I’m tempted to buy one just to play around with an unconventional ISA. I don’t
think this is meant to be a Pi alternative.

~~~
Koshkin
You might want to look at ESP8266 instead.

~~~
lowtolerance
I’ve got about a dozen ESP8266 dev boards, but they are not in the same league
as this. ESP8266 is just a WiFi-enabled MCU. Getting any kind of video output
or even keyboard input from it is a hack, and forget about it running Linux.

------
opencl
The SoC on this board appears to be intended for use as a DVB TV receiver with
all of the relevant video decoders onboard, and there are a bunch of receivers
based on this chip on Alibaba. I'm not sure why anyone would want this thing
without an antenna connection.

------
IshKebab
None of these cheap computers are worth the support headaches. Just get a
Raspberry Pi.

------
znpy
The Chip computer was way better, at just 9$.

The company (nextthing co.) dissolved, however. Haven't understood why yet.

~~~
detaro
Who knows if their "way better" prices ever were sustainable, especially with
their zoo of side-projects. Some people waited years for orders and never got
them in the end.

